
Diagram.Codes - vinnyglennon
https://www.diagram.codes/
======
DragonCot
Seems possibly useful, except it's extremely limited.

For example, how do you control positioning? For example in the Graphs option,
say I have a Central entry that requires 4 exits to Up, Down, Left and Right.
there doesn't seem to be a way to handle that as it quite arbitrary allocates
position, I think, alphabetically.

------
sj4nz
I got curious and found [https://asciidoctor.org/docs/asciidoctor-
diagram/](https://asciidoctor.org/docs/asciidoctor-diagram/) is available.
Important if you're not wanted to "delegate" this to a web-service.

------
creative-coder
Wow, looks useful online extension of Graphviz.. Thanks for sharing :)

------
oca159
I think plantuml is a better option, thanks for sharing :)

